# Jos. A Bank Signature Gold vs. Hickey Freeman Madison



## Chris from DE (Feb 17, 2012)

I've followed these forums for a few weeks now and this is my first post. I am very particular about the suits I wear, but I'm not a suit snob. I don't have the budget to buy *fine *bespoke suiting (not Indochino or Alton Lane). I just like to get a good quality suit for a reasonable value. I'm okay paying a few bucks for a nice suit.

I notice a lot of enmity towards Jos. A Bank and have to say that I've been pleased with their Signature Gold suits that I've bought. I have a navy blue pinstripe and a plain navy and I've gotten many compliments on both. The fabric is very nice, the cut is good, the shoulder tailoring is clean and the pick stitching is subtle enough not to look cheap. My only complaint is that the pant legs are a little baggy due to the double reverse pleating. To be fair, JAB suits fit my body type very well. I'm 6'2", 235 lbs with a 40 inch waist, so I don't have the European body type which so many of you seem to have. I'm not fat, just big. Unlike many of you, I don't notice any boxiness in the shoulders of my JAB suits and I recently just purchased a third online (charcoal with pinstripe) and although it has not yet been tailored, my initial impression is very favorable, especially since I paid $323.00 for it. Even my wife, who favors fine suits, is always very complimentary of my JAB suits.

All that said, I also own a couple of Hickey Freeman suits and a Burberry suit (made by HF). I love my HF suits (both of which are Madison models purchased about 4 years ago). The fabric is excellent, the cut is wonderful and they fit like a glove. I feel the same way about the Burberry except the fabric is not as fine and the canvassing seems less substantial. HF suits are at about the top of my budget for tailored clothing as I don't wear suits daily. I'd have a hard time justifying the expense of suiting at the next level up (BB MTM, Paul Stuart, Canali, Zegna) so for me, HF is as good as it gets.

Comparing the JAB and HF suits, the first thing I'll say is that most of the differences are things only I would notice, such as the tailoring of the lining of the jacket, the canvassing of the lapels and the quality of the fabric. I've asked my wife what she thinks and she agrees that the fabric quality of the HF is slightly better and the drape of the HF suit is more fluid, but other than that, she likes both suits equally. She especially likes the shoulder tailoring (semi-roped look) and pick stitching of my JAB suits. I also feel like the JAB suit is more durable as the seat of my HF suits are beginning to get a little thin after only 4 years of monthly wearing. At $1295, that's disappointing, but that's my only complaint. For the record, I believe the HF suits are better suits without a doubt. However, I'm really happy with my JAB suits.

I'll also say that I have two Hart Schaffner Marx suits purchased within the last few years and I think they are substantially below my JAB and HF suits in terms of quality. No canvassing and poor fabric that feels cheap. I am not pleased with those.

So, someone tell me how wrong I am. I know you guys have a hard time with JAB and I think for some of you that purchase really fine suits, that makes sense. Look, if I've got $1295 lying around, I'm buying an HF suit hands down. But for my money, the JAB signature gold line is a really decent alternative that I've enjoyed and gotten lots of compliments on. Ultimately, I think they are able to give you a good product for a good price due to economies of scale that really work for them. Thoughts? What am I missing?

Thanks!


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

I have several HF (Madison and Board Room) and HSM Gold Trumpeter suits so I can only comment on those. I agree HF are a great value. I have never bought one anywhere close to retail (mostly on sale at NM Last Call or Dillards for <$400). HF is a step over HSM in terms of fit, fabric and construction. I've closely compared JSB Sig Gold in their stores to the above two makes. They don't fit me as well, and the quality of fabric and construction seems a bit lower. Next step up for me would be HF's Presidential line or Oxxford.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

My friend
About maybe 7-8 years ago I saw no problem with the Joe Banks signature. For the buck it worked well for me. It was my daily workhorse and served me well. My first suits were Brooks brothers and Norman Hilton late 1960 era. I have not liked the foreign crap at Brooks Brithers and all over includes Polo, Press etc. I picked up the Banks for temporary time. For what you pay not a bad deal. BTW I pay under 300 bucks for Mainline Hickey Freeman. At nordstrom the Addison is mainline Hickey. 
IMO hickey Freeman a much better wool. A bit more solid and some handwork next to Banks. 
H Freeman
Hart schaffnet mark Gold trumpeter a nice suit it is canvas
They are not like the Hickey Freeman IMP. Again Joe banks has served all of us nicely .I would not move up into any other one with Hickey a better price point.I do not buy Anything else at Banks except suits in past. I am fussy with shirts,sweaters,blazers, ties. Joe Banks out of the ballgame for that matter. Nice day bud


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

I think 90% of the enmity JAB receives both on this forum and elsewhere is due to two things: their tacky advertising and the "discount" menswear image they perpetuate. Further exacerbated by the fact that they routinely drop their prices down to 70% off and always have some form of BOGO every two weeks or so.


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

As a group, we still reflect society, and modern world society is very caught up in brand names and brand image. There are many products that don't live up to the brand hype, and there are some products that are sneered at unjustly. This group is just as susceptible to brand image groupthink as any other.

If the suit meets your quality requirements, fits you, and you feel good in it, you've made a wise choice, regardless of brand. Feeling comfortable in your clothes helps you to exude an air of confidence, which IMO is 80% of the presentation (the other 20% being the suit itself and the furnishings).

Having said that, it's been my personal experience that much of JAB's lower-tier stuff is garbage. I have no experience with the higher-end in their product line. I walked away from JAB when I realized that none of it fit me well anyway.


----------



## Puritan (Feb 3, 2012)

If memory serves me correctly all JAB suits are fused - the only difference between their different lines are quality of the wool. Most Hickey Freeman suits are at a minimum half canvas construction. I need not speak at length here as to why canvassing is important.

I don't doubt your JAB suits look great, there's a few friends of mine who swear by the place and look great in their suits as well. Good tailoring is key. Durability and quality are other factors to consider. In which cast my vote would be to go with the Hickey.

Respectfully,

Puritan


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

Puritan said:


> If memory serves me correctly all JAB suits are fused - the only difference between their different lines are quality of the wool. Most Hickey Freeman suits are at a minimum half canvas construction. I need not speak at length here as to why canvassing is important.


According to the JAB website, the Signature Gold suits are half-canvassed. https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_102312


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

They did not have the gold when I bought.
I like the fused suit the best!
LOL

I agree with the gentleman, for a cheap suit. When you know Brooks brothers is making their Golden Fleece in Tanzanai, or where ever. I would rather have the Joe Banks temporary from Mexico.
Again, concur with mailline Hickey Freeman , the wool feels better, the suit a little more handwork most definitely.
Nice day


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Racer said:


> According to the JAB website, the Signature Gold suits are half-canvassed. https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_102312


The HF Madison is full canvas yes?


----------



## Puritan (Feb 3, 2012)

Racer said:


> According to the JAB website, the Signature Gold suits are half-canvassed. https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_102312


Sir, I stand corrected. Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I have never owned one (nor will I), but I have the impression that the JAB Sig Gold at 70% off is a pretty darn good value for the guy who doesn't want to (or can't) spend a lot on a suit. My stepson has one that I bought him, and he likes it as well or better than his suits from Hickey-Freeman and HSM.

Yeah, you can probably get better value for your money if you are savvy at finding Internet bargains, but that usually takes a fair amount of knowledge, patience and luck.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Leighton

The Madison is mainline, full canvas.
I agree with JL comment. If internet savvy you can do well on HF mainline and Oxxford. Have to be patient and take your time.
We have a couple people here that do NWT and dirt cheap.
So if you have time, you may be able to get one cheaper on sale. Especially Hickey Freeman mainline.
I just got a new Hickey Freeman Addison, full canvas. They are made for Nordstrum. I paid 295 bucks. Price 1200-1400.
Nice charcoal, with stripe.
I have had to retire, so am changing my professional look, to a retired look.No suits, no ties, no nice dress shirts!!
I know the Hickey does not fit that picture. I need khaki, polo shirts, docksiders.

But a Hickey Freeman for 295 bucks new. Is a steal.And very happy with Hickey Freeman. One of my first was a HF and Norm Hilton .

Have nice day my dear friends,
Jimmy


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

I have yet to see a 38S HF for $295.


----------



## Gc2892 (Nov 29, 2011)

I was at the saks outlet store in woodbury commons for their after Christmas sale and saw a HF made with loro piana wool for about $300...too bad it was black


----------



## Chris from DE (Feb 17, 2012)

I initially only got one reply on my email and thought no one was replying to this thread so I was happy to see thirteen replies when I logged on tonight! Nice to hear that the JAB hate is for the reasons I suspected it was. The advertising is atrocious and it is very hard to watch a JAB customer pay full price for anything while in the store, but I wouldn't dare mess with the sales person's commission. I also agree that anything less than Signature Gold is not even worth looking at and I don't buy anything but suits, shirts and ties there. I've purchased some v-neck sweaters in the past that have absolutely fallen apart like the rat hat sold to Jerry Seinfeld by Joe Sacomano!

I've had good luck getting HF Madisons at Nordstrom Rack but it takes many trips to find a pattern/size combination that works. I will be heading up to King of Prussia in April to see what I can find. 

Thanks for all of your responses!


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Leighton

I am computer stupid. But saville row 74 has a NWT HF loro piana super 130. I think it is a bid. Price now at 295.00 on ebay.Again, new with tags. Needs hemming .
And Freiskey here has a great Oxxford dark/medium gray with a stripe. For 695 bucks.

38 S is not difficult. I go between 39 R/S and 40.
Have looked at 38R.
IMO measurements are not to be exact. This is not custom.
I think we OTR types have a great option, buying great suits online.
Freiskey again.
Or on ebay type in hickey freeman suits! Or Oxxford

Later


----------

